
Facebook security chief reportedly leaving the company - doener
https://www.cnet.com/news/facebook-security-chief-reportedly-leaving-company/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0b&linkId=49453160
======
doener
„Stamos responded to the report on Twitter, saying, "Despite the rumors, I'm
still fully engaged with my work at Facebook.“

